# POWER book 15' CA SUFFIT LE BRUIT  des ventillos....



## kbparis (18 Août 2003)

Bonjour, 

Je me permets de relancer le débat sur le BRUIT des ventillos sur power book 15' .

 J'ai acheté un power book G4 super drive 15', (début aout), et je ne me fais toujours pas au vacarme qu'il fait. Cela devient insupportable.
 Mon occupation principale est l'écriture: je ne peux plus écrire en toute séreinité, et dans le CALME.
 C'est un hélicoptères voir deux qui prennent leur envol et ne s'arrête jamais, jusqu'à ce que j'éteingne la machine et ouf, je retrouve le calme.  

 Y a-t-il qulequ'un parmis vous qui a pu régler sérieusement ce problème, (échange machine ... réparation..) qui a un remède mirable pour retrouver le calme d'un Ibook, ou bien ce problème est sans solution pour le Ti 15'. 

 Merci de me donner les infos les plus précises: 
kbparis@club-internet.fr.


----------



## melaure (18 Août 2003)

La température de l'air baisse, cela devrait t'aider ... Le mien chauffe nettement depuis qu'il ne fait plus 40 et plus à Lyon ...

Sinon utilise une table en métal qui conduit assez bien la chaleur ... Surélève l'arrière du portable avec une gomme ...


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> ... Surélève l'arrière du portable avec une gomme ...



avec 2 gommes c'est plus stable


----------



## melaure (18 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> avec 2 gommes c'est plus stable



Oui c'est vrai, mais j'avais besoin de la deuxième pour gommer ...


----------



## Floppy (18 Août 2003)

Tu choisis 2 BD (Bande Dessinée) grand format 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
Tu en places une sous l'iBook, et l'autre au frigo (dans un plastique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Quand le ventilo fini par se mettre en marche, tu échanges les BD  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Tu débranches le Powerbook quelques secondes le temps que le ventilo s'arrête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## kbparis (18 Août 2003)

tous ces conseils sont pertinant, mais on gagne au maximum 15 minutes de tranquilité. Je voudrais savoir s'il y a des solution plus performantes.

Ce n'est pas normal je le précise une fois de plus que ces deux ventillo se mettent en marche il fait frais maintenant sur Paris, et en plus il ne s'arrête jamais je crois que c'est de pire en pire.

qui a soulevé le problème avec Apple??


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2003)

Floppy a dit:
			
		

> Tu choisis 2 BD (Bande Dessinée) grand format
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si c'est pas honteux de sacrifier des belles BD !


----------



## Floppy (18 Août 2003)

Il y a peut-être un processus qui tourne en permanence et qui échauffe la CPU. Pour le savoir, lance le Terminal et tape :

top -u -s 5

Si un process consomme plus de 20% en permanence c'est normal que ça chauffe rapidement.

J'ai un Powerbook 667 et je retourne la BD 2 ou 3 fois par heure.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

j'ai répondu à la fin de ce sujet (plus précisément ici)...
honnêtement, ton problème n'est pas normal vu ton activité sur le powerbook... autant en lisant un DVD ou en travaillant un gros fichier sous photoshop, je comprends qu'il chauffe et fasse du bruit, autant pour du simple traitement de texte, je considère qu'il devrait rester muet comme une carpe...
as-tu déjà essayé de régler la performance du processeur sur "faible", et de surélever l'arrière du powerbook ?
si ça fait toujours autant de bruit, dans l'hypothèse où ton powerbook n'est pas atteint matériellement, j'incriminerais alors le programme de traitement de texte...
donc si tu continues à subir ce bruit infernal, essaie pendant une journée de taper ton texte avec l'application "TextEdit" (quitte à faire un copier-coller dans ton logiciel favori par la suite) et regarde ce que ça donne...

comme je n'ai pas de Ti, c'est vrai que je peux difficilement juger de ce qui est normal ou pas sur ce portable, mais d'après moi, si celui-ci, surélevé pour laisser passer l'air, avec une activité du processeur réglée sur "faible", avec uniquement Textedit utilisé, continue de faire tourner ses ventilateurs à plein régime, c'est qu'il est bon pour le SAV... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



si des possesseurs de Ti pouvaient confirmer cela, merci d'avance...


----------



## Floppy (18 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si c'est pas honteux de sacrifier des belles BD !


Ça ne les abîme pas. Et avec Télérama, ça pourrait foutre le feu


----------



## kbparis (18 Août 2003)

je suis un peu débutant, c'est quoi le CPU

comment faire pour lancer le terminal, désolé jamais fait


----------



## Floppy (18 Août 2003)

kbparis a dit:
			
		

> je suis un peu débutant, c'est quoi le CPU
> 
> comment faire pour lancer le terminal, désolé jamais fait


La CPU, c'est le processeur, ou encore, le "moteur"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Puisque tu es débutant, il y a plus "simple": dans le dossier "Utilities" du dossier Applications, il y a un programme nommé "Visualiseur d'opérations". Tu le lances et tu cliques sur "% CPU" et tu cliques s'il le faut sur la flèche au bout de la ligne pour qu'elle pointe vers le haut. Tu choisis "Tester toutes les 5 secondes".

Tu peux ainsi voir la "consommation CPU" des programmes en cours.

Si tu utilises Word, je ne suis pas surpris si ça commence plus que de raison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(A la limite, c'est presque plus simple avec le Terminal. Celui-ci se trouve aussi dans le dossier Utilities).


----------



## kbparis (18 Août 2003)

c'est fait c'est génial le menu utilitaire on apprend plein de chose sur le ventre de la machine.

Vérification faite, il y a 40 application utilisé, mais toutes sont à O%. Il apparait quelque fois Palm mais c'est bizare il est fermé, et Window manager, ce ne sait pas ce que ce. 


Si non j'ai mis en marche le moniteur CPU, il tourne au moment ou j'écris à une seule voire deux barre??? mais les ventillos, qu'est ce qu'il sifflent encore, à devenir dingue....


----------



## melaure (18 Août 2003)

Les applis à zéro c'est normal. La tâche de fond PALM c'est aussi normal car il ne peut s'empêcher de scanner tes ports pour voir s'il y a pas un Palm.

Vu que rien ne tourne ça ne devrait pas chauffer comme ça ! Ou alors le capteur thermique des ventilo est défectueux ...


----------



## Floppy (18 Août 2003)

Ça n'a pas l'air bien normal. Sache tout de même que lorsque la batterie se recharge, elle chauffe davantage. Chez moi, cela provoque rapidement le démarrage d'un ventilo.

Quoi qu'il en soit, tu devrais vraiment essayer le truc des BD et débrancher la fiche d'alimentation jusqu'à l'arrêt du ventilo. S'il ne s'arrête pas, c'est carrément pas normal.

Le Window Manager, c'est le programme qui gère les fenêtres. Quand tu les déplaces, il consomme plus de CPU.


----------



## melaure (18 Août 2003)

Met ton portable dans le flux d'un ventilateur pour voir si ça change quelquechose ...


----------



## kbparis (18 Août 2003)

je viens de débrancher la fiche d'alim, en effet un seul ventillo vient de s'arrêter, c'est mieux, mais pas encore la sérénité.

Le termosta des ventillo peut-il être testé, dois-je l'amener à Apple care?


----------



## Floppy (18 Août 2003)

Tu as mis une BD en dessous ? Il faut absolument que le Powerbook repose sur une surface froide sinon il ne va pas se refroidir.


----------



## kbparis (18 Août 2003)

j'ai mis une plaque en alu, et je l'ai surélevé avec deux morceaux de bois. Le 2ème est toujours éteint, et par contre le premier qui est derrière tourne toujours à plein régime.


----------



## roro (18 Août 2003)

kbparis a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mis une plaque en alu, et je l'ai surélevé avec deux morceaux de bois. Le 2ème est toujours éteint, et par contre le premier qui est derrière tourne toujours à plein régime.



j'ai le même pbm que toi : pour ça, j'ai effectivement surelevé mon powerbook à l'aide de boites de CD en plastique dur. J'ai aussi réglé le tableau de bord éco d'énergie sur longevité maxi de la batterie. Le plus important étant de régler les perfs du processeur sur "faible". Avec ça, le ventilo se déclenche nettement moins et jamais à fond.
Ensuite, ça dépend AUSSI de la température ambiante de la pièce où tu te trouves... bon courage...


----------



## melaure (18 Août 2003)

Sinon tu peux écouter de la musique avec de bonnes enceintes de 200 W et tu n'entendras plus les ventilos ...


----------



## kbparis (19 Août 2003)

j'écoute effectivement la musique, mais lorsque il y a des moment de soupir, les ventillos prennent le dessus, et la je me dis ils font chier ceux là, il me gache même la musique ....


----------



## Floppy (19 Août 2003)

kbparis a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mis une plaque en alu, et je l'ai surélevé avec deux morceaux de bois. Le 2ème est toujours éteint, et par contre le premier qui est derrière tourne toujours à plein régime.


Il est important de changer de plaque lorsque celle-ci est chaude. 

Tu écoutes de la musique avec iTunes ? C'est lui qui fait chauffer le Powerbook.


----------



## Foguenne (19 Août 2003)

Ca fait vraiment peur ce que je lis ici.
Une machine de ce prix qui fait autant de soucis, c'est dingue.
Je préfèrerais qu'Apple sorte un nouveau 15' un peu plus gros (comme l'ibook et pwb 12') mais plus silencieux. 
Dire que je moquais de mes amis avec leurs portables pc bruillant car mon iBook est totalement silencieux, je pensais naivement que c'était pareil pour tous les macs portables.


----------



## melaure (19 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Dire que je moquais de mes amis avec leurs portables pc bruillant car mon iBook est totalement silencieux, je pensais naivement que c'était pareil pour tous les macs portables.



Non pas vraiment. Quand le TI a chaud il fait plus de bruit que mon gros ventilateur sur pied ...


----------



## CharlesX (19 Août 2003)

Moi j ai meme eu honte d avoir un mac (pour le cote hardware).
Il est superbe mais tellement bruyant.

J ai colle quatre petits patins transparents en dessous (les autres avaient disparus)
Je le pose sur un plaque en verre.
La plaque en verre est surelevee pour que l air circule dessous.

C est pas trop voyant et c est tellement plus silencieux.


----------



## decoris (19 Août 2003)

j'ai vu ya un bon bout de temps une plaque a refroidissement liquide (donc silencieuse) pour tout portable...
mais alors où????


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

au fait, kbparis, as-tu essayé le test hardware du cd livré avec ton Ti ?


----------



## kbparis (19 Août 2003)

non c'est quoi ? comme on essaye?


----------



## Floppy (19 Août 2003)

Mais ce CD est fourni avec l'ordinateur ! T'en as pas ?


----------



## kbparis (19 Août 2003)

oui ca y est je viens de mettre la main deçus, il est inscrit que je redemarre l'ordi en appuyant sur "c"... c'est ça? et après la suite?...


----------



## Floppy (19 Août 2003)

Ça va pas exploser


----------



## kbparis (19 Août 2003)

mais ca sert à quoi?


----------



## Floppy (19 Août 2003)

Ça teste les différents composants matériels de la machine.


----------



## kbparis (19 Août 2003)

Test réalisé. RAS. Non je crois bien que j'ai deux ventillo turbulants. Ils n'en font qu'à leur tête, car ils ne s'arretent jamais. sont-ils vraiment intelligent. J'en doute. 
 Cet aprem j'étais dans un  bureau super climatisé, l'ordi étai pose sur un bureau hyper glacial en verrre, j'ai mis ma veste tellement il caillait, seul l'ordi avait chaud et a fait son concert habituel, j'en étais plus fier ! de ce power book.


----------



## melaure (19 Août 2003)

Il est encore sous garantie ?


----------



## decoris (19 Août 2003)

kbparis a dit:
			
		

> J'ai acheté un power book G4 super drive 15', (début aout),



on dirait que voui


----------



## CharlesX (19 Août 2003)

kbparis a dit:
			
		

> Cet aprem j'étais dans un  bureau super climatisé, l'ordi étai pose sur un bureau hyper glacial en verrre, j'ai mis ma veste tellement il caillait, seul l'ordi avait chaud



C est juste qu il prend soin de toi pour eviter que tu prennes froid


----------



## corbuu (20 Août 2003)

moi le mien fait un vacarme à droite, j'ai l'impression d'avoir qu'un seul ventilo. Est-tu sur que tu a deux ventilos ?
A gauche j'ai rien moi, ni bruit ni chaleur


----------



## dedoli (20 Août 2003)

Salut,

Je crois, moi aussi, que tu as un soucis avec ton PB. Le mien date de novembre 2002, et je t'assure qu'il ne fait pas plus de bruit que celà dans le cadre d'une activité normale.
J'ai seulement noté que les ventilos se mettaient plus souvent en marche lorsque le PB est branché sur le secteur.
A titre d'exemple, je pianote dessus depuis une heure environ, Mail est lancé, Safari est lancé et ICal est lancé ainsi que divers petites applis qui tournent en tâches de fond, il fait 23,5 ° dans la pièce et mon Ti est posé sur un bureau en bois sans systême de refroidissement particuliers (ni BDs, ni plaque en alu, ...), et je travaille sur batterie. Et bien, depuis tout ce temps, aucun des deux ventilos ne s'est mis en route.
Le Titanium n'est pas exempt de défauts mais, en toute sincérité, le bruit excessif n'en est pas un majeur.


----------



## corbuu (20 Août 2003)

qui peut me dire s'il y a deux ventilo sur le Ti 15" derniere version.

Un a gauche, un a droite ? J'entends que celui de droite donc merci de me renseigner.


----------



## melaure (21 Août 2003)

Il faut faire comme pour le G4 :


----------



## eicca (21 Août 2003)

salut, 
je vous remercie tous car je n'entendais pas particulièrement le bruit du Ti, mais depuis que je lis vos messages, ça devient insu"pportable"....ceci étant dit c'est vrai qu'il fait son petit vacarme. Quant au ventilateur je ne l'entends qu'à droite.....


----------



## corbuu (21 Août 2003)

eicca a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> je vous remercie tous car je n'entendais pas particulièrement le bruit du Ti, mais depuis que je lis vos messages, ça devient insu"pportable"....ceci étant dit c'est vrai qu'il fait son petit vacarme. Quant au ventilateur je ne l'entends qu'à droite.....



pour le bruit à droite tu me rassure.


----------



## decoris (21 Août 2003)

ahh, vous voulez mon powermac? vous verrez ce que c'est du bruit!


----------



## kbparis (28 Août 2003)

Ras le bol de ce bruit, le pire c'est qu'il ne s'arrete jamais, 

est ce qu'il s'arrete le votre une fois qu'il est en marche?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2003)

à tout hasard, as-tu testé ça ?

je ne me souviens plus si dans le sujet certains l'avaient fait avec succès sur Ti, mais jette y un oeil


----------



## kbparis (29 Août 2003)

je crois que j'ai trouvé le responsable de la chauffe. Le modem USB qui pompe à fond car il n'a pas d'alimentation???


----------



## BlueVelvet (1 Septembre 2003)

Oui ta dernière hypothèse semble plausible... Moi je m'épate tjs d'un PB 15' acheté il y a presque deux ans et qui tourne à merveille. Bien sûr, il ventile parfois et c'est bruyant, mais pour ma part, ça a tjs été très ponctuel (genre sur une bonne soirée de surf, deux déclanchements de 5 min. au max.). Un peu plus ces derniers mois, mais là, c'est encore un effet secondaire de la canicule  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis le plus souvent sur réseau avec souris sur port USB, mais aucun autre périphérique (connexion AirPort). Ton idée paraît réaliste, vérifie avec un périphérique autoalimenté.


----------



## kbparis (2 Septembre 2003)

ce que je n'arrive toujours pas à supporté c'est quand il se met en marche il ne s'arrête jamais, et c'est souvent en pleine inspiration qu'il vient gacher la créativité. Il fait éteindre la machine. En gros je ne le trouve pas trop intelligent ce ventillo, ou ces ventillo, non je crois que ce n'ai pas normal j'ai le sentiment que le système n'ai pas au point. Il y a quelques chose qui cloche ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

kbparis a dit:
			
		

> Il fait éteindre la machine.



une mise en veille devrait suffir (pomme-alt-eject)


----------



## tahitimellow (2 Septembre 2003)

J'ai un Ti 867 (décembre 2002), et effectivement, après quelques minutes d'utilisation (rien de bien méchant en général), le premier ventilo se met en marche, et le second ne tarde jamais beaucoup à venir.
Le plus bizarre: si je laisse la machine allumée sans y toucher, les ventilos vont aussi se mettre en marche au bout d'un moment et tourner à pleins tubes en permanence. Si alors je me remets à l'utiliser un peu, au bout de quelques minutes, un des 2 ventilos s'éteint, et redémarrera quelques minutes plus tard. Bref, un peu du n'importe quoi, effectivement bruyant pour ce qu'on pourrait espérer d'un portable, mais tout de même moins que la plupart des machines de bureau.

Je précise mon installation: le PB est toujours branché sur le secteur, posé sur une table en verre (donc plutôt une bonne chose, mieux que du bois), et depuis les grosses chaleurs surélevé par l'arrière par un guide vert Michelin.
Eh ben, malgré tout ça, il continue à ventiler comme un fou...


----------



## roro (3 Septembre 2003)

je confirme que sur mon 667DVI de septembre 2002 les ventilos se déclenchent de façon aléatoire, même parfois si je ne fais rien avec le seul économiseur d'écran en tâche de fond. Il lui est arrivé de faire hurler ses ventilos à fond pendant près d'une heure alors que l'écran est éteint (pas en veille) et que je n'y touche pas !

pour l'instant, je l'ai calmé en mettant le processeur en mode "faibles perfs". Les ventilos se déclenchent plus occasionnellement et surtout à un niveau de bruit faible.
Réglage que je vous conseille d'autant plus qu'en usage quotidien bureautique, on ne note pas de différence de perf.


----------



## kbparis (5 Septembre 2003)

Je suis convaincu que c'est ventillos ne sont pas intellegent qui se mettent en marche au bout de 20 minutes et tourne en plein régime comme des malades et comme une machine pas intelligente pendant toute la durée où la machine est allumé. Chapeau pour une machine à 20 000 balle qui brille déjà par sa non intelligence ...


----------



## melaure (5 Septembre 2003)

C'est pas fait pour ça un ordinateur. Il ne fait que ce que l'utilisateur lui demande ...


----------



## Floppy (5 Septembre 2003)

Je comprends que tu sois déçu par le fonctionnement de ton Powerbook. Je le serais aussi à ta place. Cela dit, j'ai le sentiment que le tien a un problème qu'il ne faut pas généraliser. J'ai un PB 15" 667 MHz qui est tout à fait silencieux en ce moment. Au pire, si le ventilo démarre, je ferme le capot, je retourne le PB ventre à l'air et je prend 10 minutes de pause. Ca ne peut pas nous faire de mal à lui comme à moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------

